

range.js – JavaScript's missing range function. - js-coder
https://github.com/js-coder/range.js

======
thirit
well, why not simply:

Number.prototype.to = function(to){r=[]; for(var i=this+0; i<=to; i++){
r.push(i)} return r;}

1..to(5) //[1,2,3,4,5]

